# Manjaro



## Drone (Feb 28, 2018)

Manjaro 17.1.6 is out

https://manjaro.org/get-manjaro/

Haven't tried it out yet but will do


----------



## witkazy (Mar 23, 2018)

Drone said:


> Manjaro 17.1.6 is out
> 
> https://manjaro.org/get-manjaro/
> 
> Haven't tried it out yet but will do


Well, did'Ya? But seriously i'm kinda looking for some linux distro to drive Amd Ryzen 5 2400G based build, so any sugestions would be welcome.Cheers.


----------

